# FC AFC "Lacy" Qualifies for National Am!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your dog, Lacy, FT Goldens!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Lacey, Fred Warf and Tammy Zahornacky. That is wonderful.
And congrats to John Robinson and Gus. Quite an accomplishment for both teams!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations to all involved, what an amazing accomplishment!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Lacy and Company!


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations on your dog, Lacy, FT Goldens!


 Lacy is not owned by FTGol*dens. Just admired.*


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is fantastic!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I can't imagine how hard that is to accomplish something so rare! Congratulations!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

alaska7133 said:


> i can't imagine how hard that is to accomplish something so rare! Congratulations!!


*x2...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! We are very excited about Lacy qualifying for the National Amateur. Here's a picture of her with her Amateur 2nd Place ribbon. We cannot tell you how thankful we are for the support we have been receiving from across the country. We will be in Ronan, MT in June!


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

And....just to add a little more information....This past week-end at the Southern California RC Trial, Lacy placed 2nd in the Open with 77 starters. Red Dog and Red Ribbons! Now we need an Open Win to qualify for the National Open in November. She is a dream to run and it is always my privilege to stand beside her. Thanks again!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Way to go Team Lacy! Congratulations


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! There is some tough competitors out there. Your girl is wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Red girl!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

FTGoldens got me thinking.....since I love statistics......

How many female Golden Retrievers have qualified for the National Amateur since 1999? SEVEN

*Title* *NAME* *Title* *NARC Year* *Sex* 
FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace 2015 Female 
AFC Special Touchs Stachacrazy Baileymae MH 2013 Female 
FC Bro's Counterfeit Folly 2010 Female 
AFC Ida Red's Atlanta Challenge MH 2010 Female 
Trifecta's Bet On Me 2007 Female 
AFC Ida Red's Uncloudy Day 2005 Female 
AFC  Topbrass Pawsability 2003 Female

How many female Golden Retrievers have qualified for the National Open since 1999? ONE

*Title* *NAME* *NRC Year* *Sex* 
FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz 2006 Female

Fun trivia!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Congrats to your pretty girl.


----------



## GBUSMCR (May 10, 2014)

Hoping to watch her at the NARC this June in Ronan!


----------

